# Cord cutter advice please



## Dave64 (Sep 24, 2020)

I have had Directv Tivos for many years. I absolutely love the peanut remotes and want to stay with it. I am canceling Directv because it is getting too expensive. I live in the country so I don't have access to cable so it will be streaming services and OTA for now. It is possible cable will be available in a few years but not guaranteed. From the research I have done, there is no all in one box that will let me record some of the streaming news programs I like and these programs are not on demand, they are live only. Is it possible Tivo will be making one of these in the near future? I am in no rush but is there a current model available that might be capable in the future?
I just don't want to spend money on something now if what I really want is in the pipeline. Any suggestions? 
Thank you in advance 
Dave


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Do you have internet service? Which streaming news programs do you want to record?

Have you looked at Amazon Recast or the Tivo Stream+ and AirTV2 combo? Both of those would combine OTA DVR and streaming TV with cloud DVR.


----------



## Dave64 (Sep 24, 2020)

One of the specific news channels I want is The First TV. Bill O'Reilly's whole show is only live streamed, only clips are on demand. But for most the other news programs I have watched, they only upload the on demand a day later and as we all know, the news cycles are way faster than that nowadays.


----------



## Dave64 (Sep 24, 2020)

I do have high speed internet


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

There's no way to record that one. You'll have to keep watching live. Good luck


----------



## Dave64 (Sep 24, 2020)

I have come to the realization that you are correct. As for what I should get unless you feel I should wait, I want the peanut remote, streaming ability, OTA recording and cable ready for the future?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Then you should get the Tivo Stream+ and an AirTV Anywhere.

It's not cable ready. But the future is streaming, not cable. Tivo's future with cable was killed a couple of weeks ago by the current administration.


----------



## Dave64 (Sep 24, 2020)

Wouldn't I need the Edge since I want to record OTA?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mdavej said:


> There's no way to record that one. You'll have to keep watching live. Good luck


So you're saying that he'll have to do it live?


----------



## Dave64 (Sep 24, 2020)

Lol, that is a very good reference, I love it


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Dave64 said:


> Wouldn't I need the Edge since I want to record OTA?


I believe he's suggesting the AirTV as your OTA DVR. The TiVo Stream 4K doesn't offer any integration with TiVo DVRs, but should support a client for the AirTV.


----------



## Dave64 (Sep 24, 2020)

krkaufman said:


> I believe he's suggesting the AirTV as your OTA DVR. The TiVo Stream 4K doesn't offer any integration with TiVo DVRs, but should support a client for the AirTV.


Wouldn't the edge do the same but all in one? I only know much about the Directv boxes, sorry. I really appreciate the help.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Dave64 said:


> Wouldn't the edge do the same but all in one? I only know much about the Directv boxes, sorry. I really appreciate the help.


You'll find the legacy TiVo boxes lacking on the streaming front, thus the TS4K recommendation. You could get a legacy TiVo DVR for your OTA recording, but the content wouldn't be accessible from the TS4K.

You *could* roll a TiVo whole home setup (DVR + Minis) with some streamer device supplementing, as needed. But I believe the suggestion was intended to simplify the setup and reduce costs.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Dave64 said:


> I have had Directv Tivos for many years. I absolutely love the peanut remotes and want to stay with it. I am canceling Directv because it is getting too expensive. I live in the country so I don't have access to cable so it will be streaming services and OTA for now. It is possible cable will be available in a few years but not guaranteed. From the research I have done, there is no all in one box that will let me record some of the streaming news programs I like and these programs are not on demand, they are live only. Is it possible Tivo will be making one of these in the near future? I am in no rush but is there a current model available that might be capable in the future?
> I just don't want to spend money on something now if what I really want is in the pipeline. Any suggestions?
> Thank you in advance
> Dave


You could try Channels DVR software which allows you to record from streaming sources that support the TV Everywhere protocol and OTA.


----------



## lman (Nov 14, 2006)

I would just go with a Bolt or Edge and a media streaming device. I use a Nvidia Shield TV device and a Bolt OTA with one mini. I don't watch ads and the Bolt skips the ads fine. I don't think the streaming devices skip the ads as well as the Bolt. I only use the Shield to watch Amazon and Netflix. I find that I watch OTA more than what I stream and I like the price of OTA. I previously had Directv and swore I would never waste my money watching TV again as I did with Directv.
The Best Media Streaming Devices for 2020


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

I went with a Bolt OTA and use a Firestick for everything else.


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

I recently cut the TV part of the cord and was also looking to reduce the number of devices hooked up to the TVs. I was using my TiVo's for OTA, but the streaming apps are "clunky" and limited. So, I switched to an HDHomeRun for my OTA tuners and run ChannelsDVR on my NAS and use TiVo Stream4K's on two TVs. For OTA channels I still have commercial skip via Channels and a much better streaming experience. As a bonus, the tuners in the HDHomeRun get better reception than the ones that were in my Bolt and Roamio.


----------



## miketx (Sep 22, 2005)

I still use a Bolt OTA, but with Rokus to access my streaming services, mainly because they support the Spectrum streaming app (Tivo does not, and neither does Fire stick). But I also have a Fire stick with side loaded HBO Max (included with my Spectrum streaming package, but Rokus don't support HBOMax for now). For ~$5 I get a Spectrum online DVR, which can record 50 "shows". We still watch some network stuff on the Bolt, because the OTA picture is awesome, but Tivo's lack of Spectrum streaming support killed most of my Tivo usage. I still also have a Roamio OTA gathering dust, along with a bunch of Minis.


----------

